# Temporary lost backup camera, autopilot, auto-wipers



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Yesterday I experienced some odd behavior BTW I am on 2018.14.13

When I backed up out of my garage I noticed that there was no backup camera, just a black screen where the camera image should have been, I made a mental note but didn't think that much of it at the time. I got on the highway and Autopilot would not engage, neither would cruise control. I looked at the screen and noticed that the image of my car didn't show any lane markers or nearby vehicles so I assumed that none of the cameras were not functioning.

I pulled off the road and tried to reboot and that did not help. I called Tesla roadside assistance and they recommenced that I try to power cycle which I did, and that didn't help either, they said it must be a firmware issue and made an appointment with a service center for me (3 weeks out was the soonest).

I continued on my trip because other than backup camera and Autopilot everything else was working fine. I parked, the car locked itself when I walked away as usual, and when I came back to it 10 minutes later and like magic everything worked perfectly!

Anyone else have a similar experience where just letting the car lock and unlock fixed an issue?


----------



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

I've experienced the "black camera" when backing up twice. Next time I used reverse it worked.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’ve experienced the black screen (with white lines showing the path of the car) a few times, but each time it was resolved by putting the car into P and then D again.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

I experienced same issue as described above on day 3 of ownership. Had blacked out camera 2x Ince then, but similarly, upon parking and returning it was all fixed. Im also on 2018.14.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Same issue here.

Backup camera going totally black, usually just for 1-2 seconds, and usually coming back to normal by itself without doing anything.

My autopilot likes to go lazy a lot. Friday worked all day, and stopped at night. Last Saturday was not working the whole day (day trip to Santa Cruz, gone the whole trip).

Sunday morning still the same, after 5 miles I decide to stop and do a "hard reset" (foot on brake and pressing 2 scroll buttons) and after that Autopilot back to normal.

I sent a "bug report" while the autopilot was gone. Also sent a "question" to Tesla (the website option) and got an email this morning saying that I just need to call them. I hate calling, but will do if this keeps coming


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

This morning autopilot was gone again. After 1 mile I decide to pull over, do a hard reset, and go back to the road again... still not working.

Did the same again after some minutes, and still no luck. Sent bug report.

When I arrived at work decided to try the phone call. As I expected, I was on hold for like 5 minutes, so decided to hang up and try again in another time.

Edit: in my commute back home, autopilot/cruise still not available. Called Tesla again, and while on hold they provide an option to get a call back, and did that.

Half an hour later got the call, described the issue, and provided some "timestamps" on when this was happening. The guy on the phone mentioned that he needs to pass all this info into their diagnostics team, and I should have a call back from them in a couple days.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

I had the same issue as you last Saturday, and also on 2018.14.13 firmware version. Backup cam just showed a black screen and using scroll wheels to reboot the computer didn't fix it. Was feeling a little bummed about encountering my first issue with the Model 3 that might require service. I parked in my garage and started charging the car. The next time I had to use the car, the camera worked and has worked fine since.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Loss of backup camera is a common occurrence for me lately unfortunately. Usually comes back eventually, whether the same day or the next. The annoying thing is that the entire display freezes for a few seconds when the backup cam comes up blank. It's trying hard to do something... Hoping 2018.18.1 or whatever we're up to now fixes it.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

sclyde said:


> Loss of backup camera is a common occurrence for me lately unfortunately. Usually comes back eventually, whether the same day or the next. The annoying thing is that the entire display freezes for a few seconds when the backup cam comes up blank. It's trying hard to do something... Hoping 2018.18.1 or whatever we're up to now fixes it.


Im on 18.1 and black backup cam has been every other day it seems. Frustrating. What is the fix?


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've experienced the black screen (with white lines showing the path of the car) a few times, but each time it was resolved by putting the car into P and then D again.


I've also had it come back on by closing the back up screen ("X" in top right corner), then manually toggling the reverse camera back on.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Those getting the black screen, are you seeing it when you backup right after getting into your car and reversing? Or does it happen at anytime?

I noticed that the black screen happens to be only if I go into reverse right after getting into the car. It seems like the car hasn't fully booting when I put it into reverse, so the camera isn't ready. After a few seconds it usually does come on though.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

In my case, it goes black randomly, but only for like 2 seconds, and comes back without any further action.

I'm more concerned about the Autopilot thing, thought. Yesterday it worked all day without any issue. This morning I had a longer commute than usual, and was not working at all the whole trip 

Still no word from Tesla.


----------



## GregRF (Sep 25, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> Those getting the black screen, are you seeing it when you backup right after getting into your car and reversing? Or does it happen at anytime?
> 
> I noticed that the black screen happens to be only if I go into reverse right after getting into the car. It seems like the car hasn't fully booting when I put it into reverse, so the camera isn't ready. After a few seconds it usually does come on though.


I've generally been backing into parking spaces, so for me it has happened at the end of my journey.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Spiffywerks said:


> Those getting the black screen, are you seeing it when you backup right after getting into your car and reversing? Or does it happen at anytime?
> 
> I noticed that the black screen happens to be only if I go into reverse right after getting into the car. It seems like the car hasn't fully booting when I put it into reverse, so the camera isn't ready. After a few seconds it usually does come on though.


Yes, I've only had it happen a few times, but always when first getting into the car.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> Those getting the black screen, are you seeing it when you backup right after getting into your car and reversing? Or does it happen at anytime?
> 
> I noticed that the black screen happens to be only if I go into reverse right after getting into the car. It seems like the car hasn't fully booting when I put it into reverse, so the camera isn't ready. After a few seconds it usually does come on though.


I have what you have. Usually fixable by X'ing out and then manually popping the camera. After I updated to 18.1 last night, that fix didn't work, but a reboot did.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

Same thing here. When first getting in car, Camera goes black on reverse, but if I put it in drive, then back in reverse it comes on.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

I've had Blanche for 12 days and 420 miles. The backup camera goes black randomly, maybe 10 times in total. Occasionally when I put her into reverse the camera comes on then blacks out after I've backed up a little bit. Sometimes it happens immediately when I go into reverse. It almost always happens when I'm backing out of the garage, so it's happening in the first few minutes of driving. Usually if I put her in park and then reverse again, the camera will come on.

As far as autopilot goes, after 420 miles, it's still not activated, nor is cruise control. Is this normal? About 30% of the mileage has been on divided highways. Should I contact TESLA, or just keep waiting. 2018.14.13


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> I've had Blanche for 12 days and 420 miles. The backup camera goes black randomly, maybe 10 times in total. Occasionally when I put her into reverse the camera comes on then blacks out after I've backed up a little bit. Sometimes it happens immediately when I go into reverse. It almost always happens when I'm backing out of the garage, so it's happening in the first few minutes of driving. Usually if I put her in park and then reverse again, the camera will come on.
> 
> As far as autopilot goes, after 420 miles, it's still not activated, nor is cruise control. Is this normal? About 30% of the mileage has been on divided highways. Should I contact TESLA, or just keep waiting. 2018.14.13


Do you see the gray steering wheel icon by the speedometer?


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you see the gray steering wheel icon by the speedometer?


Nope, not there. I assumed it would not appear until the calibration was complete.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> Nope, not there. I assumed it would not appear until the calibration was complete.


Hmm yeah you should definitely call. Most likely your car accidentally did not come with autopilot. Was it listed on your window sticker and did you end up paying for it for sure?


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hmm yeah you should definitely call. Most likely your car accidentally did not come with autopilot. Was it listed on your window sticker and did you end up paying for it for sure?


Yes, it's listed on the window sticker and yes, I did pay for it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> Yes, it's listed on the window sticker and yes, I did pay for it.


Good - definitely call. I believe if I recall correctly the same happened to @RiggerJon in the early days and it was easily rectified.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Good - definitely call. I believe if I recall correctly the same happened to @RiggerJon in the early days and it was easily rectified.


Thanks. I'm on the line right now, waiting, waiting......for a call back.....

OK, got the call back. He looked at the logs and said that EAP is definitely installed, but not activated. He couldn't tell why, so he's passing it to the JAX SC. He said they will have more detailed logs and will be able to tell what's going on. Alternatives are: fix it over the air, do a service call or have me bring her in to the SC. He said I will get a call within 24-48 hours.

Thanks again for the feedback SoFLaModel3!


----------



## mikestra (Apr 7, 2018)

verygooddog said:


> I've had Blanche for 12 days and 420 miles. The backup camera goes black randomly, maybe 10 times in total. Occasionally when I put her into reverse the camera comes on then blacks out after I've backed up a little bit. Sometimes it happens immediately when I go into reverse. It almost always happens when I'm backing out of the garage, so it's happening in the first few minutes of driving. Usually if I put her in park and then reverse again, the camera will come on.
> 
> As far as autopilot goes, after 420 miles, it's still not activated, nor is cruise control. Is this normal? About 30% of the mileage has been on divided highways. Should I contact TESLA, or just keep waiting. 2018.14.13


I've had the same issue with my backup camera. It seems to me like driving on roads without lines and through parking lots where the car cannot determine a lane triggers the camera to go black. Mine usually returns to normal after a short while.

I have talked to my service center and they want to replace my entire computer. It's currently on order. I'm on software version 2018.18.2


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Good - definitely call. I believe if I recall correctly the same happened to @RiggerJon in the early days and it was easily rectified.


Incidentally, mine was listed on the window sticker and I definitely did not pay for it. And I don't have it. Which was what I wanted. Should I call and see if they will activate? Lol.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> Incidentally, mine was listed on the window sticker and I definitely did not pay for it. And I don't have it. Which was what I wanted. Should I call and see if they will activate? Lol.


I don't recall - does the window sticker have the VIN? If so does it match your car? That's funny!


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't recall - does the window sticker have the VIN? If so does it match your car? That's funny!


Yep, VIN matches. Probably just a mistake, but my wife was adamant that we had it. Had to show her, no, we definitely do not.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

verygooddog said:


> Nope, not there. I assumed it would not appear until the calibration was complete.


When you try to activate it in this state, what message do you get?

Mine says "Cruise not available".

I remember that the first day it said something different, like "Calibration is still processing" or something like that.

I talked to Tesla today again. They still are waiting to check logs on their side, promised to get a call from a technician to schedule a visit not later than tomorrow. Mentioned that they may need to check the front camera.

Edit: got another call from Tesla: I need to bring in the car next Monday 

They can't guarantee another Tesla as loaner, they said.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> When you try to activate it in this state, what message do you get?
> 
> Mine says "Cruise not available".


Yes, that's exactly what mine says. I never saw the message "Calibration is still processing", although I can't say for sure that it never appeared.

I still have not gotten a call from the JAX SC.

One more thing: the 'Auto' setting on the windshield wipers does not work at all.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

I've described these issues in a couple of other threads, but now I want to consolidate them in a thread of their own. 

We took delivery of Blanche on May 1, and since then have driven her just over 500 miles. At around 200 miles, I was concerned that EAP and cruise control were not working and when I tried to activate them, I got the message that they were not available. In addition to that, the 'auto' function of the windshield wipers does not work and the backup camera blacks out every once in a while.

SoFlaModel3 suggested that I contact TESLA, rather than wait any longer. I did that on May 13 and was told that from their review of the logs, EAP was definitely installed, but not activated and they couldn't be sure why that was. They said the issue would be passed to the local SC in JAX FL and they would contact me within 24-48 hours. That time passed and I had no contact, so I called JAX and was told that service would call me back. They did that yesterday afternoon, May 16. 

After reviewing the logs, JAX service said that they thought there might be issues with the vehicle's computer, the windshield camera and the camera on the front left side. They said they had ordered these parts and would contact me when they arrived to set up a service appointment. They expected to have the parts by Monday, May 21. I'm a bit puzzled that these issues didn't show up in any QC checks at the factory.

My wife and I are planning a road trip to Baltimore MD at the end of the month, but we don't want to do this before the fixes are made. JAX service said they expected to have the work finished in time for that.

Other than these issues, our experience with Blanche has been fantastic. We love this Model 3 and pretty much everything about her. At delivery, we went over the Model 3 checklist and found no issues. Since then we've really enjoyed total experience.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd say lesson being, if you suspect something isn't functioning correctly, let Tesla know. Parts take a time, so if it is something that needs a part, the sooner they are aware of an issue, the sooner you can get it fixed.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Of all of the things I wouldn't expect to show up at QC at factory, intermittent problems involving electronics hardware that behaves normally some of the time but occasionally glitches out at others (for example, the camera randomly blacking out) is what I _wouldn't_ expect to be caught.

That said, if these intermittent problems are affecting a meaningful percentage of owners (you're the first I've heard with these exact symptoms, but there might be others), they'll need to figure out why so that future owners don't have the same issue. But I can't see how they can catch issues in QC that might not be occurring then, only at random intervals later. It's not like they can drive every car around for weeks. In the mean time, all they can do is try to provide good quality service for whatever people are affected by the problems. Hopefully they will.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> I've described these issues in a couple of other threads, but now I want to consolidate them in a thread of their own.
> 
> We took delivery of Blanche on May 1, and since then have driven her just over 500 miles. At around 200 miles, I was concerned that EAP and cruise control were not working and when I tried to activate them, I got the message that they were not available. In addition to that, the 'auto' function of the windshield wipers does not work and the backup camera blacks out every once in a while.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new Tesla! How amazing is it that they can diagnose your issues remotely!!!!

My advice to you is keep on top of the SvC. Logistically, every aspect of Tesla is being strained and overloaded by the Model 3 ramp. The SvC is especially overloaded due to the QC issues (body shops especially). For the most part, Tesla employees are good people and excited to be working for such a disruptive company BUT they are still human and have limits.

IF the repairs don't fix the issues and you don't feel comfortable going on such a long road trip, Nicely insist on a Tesla loaner and you can take your road trip in a bigger car with free supercharging!


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> Of all of the things I wouldn't expect to show up at QC at factory, intermittent problems involving electronics hardware that behaves normally some of the time but occasionally glitches out at others (for example, the camera randomly blacking out) is what I _wouldn't_ expect to be caught.


The backup camera issue is intermittent, and I agree that it's unlikely that would be caught in a routine QC check. The issues with EAP and the wiper 'auto' function are not intermittent. They've been present from the day of delivery and are happening continuously. I have no real knowledge of how the system works, but it does seem possible that the 'auto' wiper and the EAP issue might be both connected to the windshield camera. If that's the case, then I have to wonder to what degree the QC checks include testing the functions of the cameras.

As I said, I'm very happy with Blanche and anticipate that TESLA will deal with these issues efficiently and effectively. I wanted to post this information in case anyone else is experiencing similar issues.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Brokedoc said:


> How amazing is it that they can diagnose your issues remotely!!!!


Yes...truly amazing! It's such a bonus because I live about 55 miles away from the nearest SC in JAX, so I'm really pleased that I didn't have to drive up there for a diagnosis. It was clear that they were not completely sure of the cause, and they ordered all the parts that could possibly be the culprit(s). Hopefully that will mean that I'll only have to make one trip to the SC to resolve this.



Brokedoc said:


> IF the repairs don't fix the issues and you don't feel comfortable going on such a long road trip, Nicely insist on a Tesla loaner and you can take your road trip in a bigger car with free supercharging!


Ha! Great idea!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

if this helps anyway... you are not alone: I need to drop-in Niko next Monday first thing to get it checked about a similar issue (AP working only on random days). Tesla suspects also about one camera.

Actually your case is more straightforward. When something works randomly, like in my case, is way harder to diagnose. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Update: Got a call from the JAX SC today. The parts have arrived and I have an appointment on Monday, May 21. They said it will take at least one, or possibly 2 days. Hoping for a Model S or X loaner!

I'm also going to have them look at the rear bumper color. There have been plenty of posts about color discrepancies with pearl white. I really didn't notice anything at first, but the more I look at it, I'm starting to question whether the bumper is a perfect match with the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Niko is now in Tesla's hand.

The first technician was very confused of why the autopilot was not working (at least he could reproduce the issue), and told me to please hold some minutes while they discussed internally what to do.

The manager came back and explained their plan: 
- Check every single camera connection and "repeaters".
- Replace any camera that is not stable enough.
- Check every single connection to the MCU. Replace it if needed.

Also told them to check the backup camera going black sometimes. They think it may be related.
They will fix my charging port also (it keeps a bit open, just above their tolerance limit).

Niko will need to be in the "hospital" for a while, more feedback expected on Thursday.

P85D as loaner in the meantime. They offered first a RAV4, and of course I said NO WAY JOSE!


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

I dropped Blanche off at the JAX SC this morning. I received a texted update a few minutes ago, saying that they are still performing diagnostics and till update me again tomorrow morning. 

One of the techs did say that the backup camera blackout is not uncommon with the Model 3 and they think it's a software issue, not hardware. 

Unfortunately they had no TESLA loaners and I'm stuck with and ICE Mustang. Ugh.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

verygooddog said:


> I dropped Blanche off at the JAX SC this morning. I received a texted update a few minutes ago, saying that they are still performing diagnostics and till update me again tomorrow morning.
> 
> One of the techs did say that the backup camera blackout is not uncommon with the Model 3 and they think it's a software issue, not hardware.
> 
> Unfortunately they had no TESLA loaners and I'm stuck with and ICE Mustang. Ugh.


You don't often hear people complaining about having a Mustang for a loaner but after having a taste of a Tesla, going back to any ICE is painful. Make sure you let the SvC know that if they will have your car for an extended period, you would prefer to bring back their gas-burning loaner for a Tesla loaner when it's available.


----------



## splatseacex (May 7, 2018)

I got version 2018.18.3 a couple of days ago. My backup camera has gone black twice since. 

This evening, when walking back to my car, my app wouldn't connect. The display didn't start until I toggled to Reverse a couple of times. The LTE icon was also grayed out for a minute or so but it suddenly became active. While reversing, the backup camera was black with white lines.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Picked up Blanche this morning. The problem with EAP and 'auto' wipers was the cameras. Here's the info from the Invoice:


_Concern: Customer states His auto steer will not activate. Corrections: Camera - Forward Facing_
_Technician removed and replaced forward facing camera and left repeater camera. Performed firmware and calibrated. Ensured autopilot operates as intended. _
_Part Quantity_
_ASSY,ADJUSTABLE TRIPLE CAM, M3 (1143746-00-B) 1_
_LAMP ASY, SIDE REPEATER CAMERA (LH) (1125106-77-B) 1_
_LAMP ASY, SIDE REPEATER CAMERA (LH) (1125106-77-A) 1_
_Parts Replaced or Added_
Replacing the camera also fixed the 'auto' wiper function.

They could find no hardware issues causing the intermittent backup camera blackout. They updated the firmware to 18.18.3.and said it might help.

On the 50 mile return trip from the SC, I got to use EAP for the first time. I was quite nervous about it for 15-20 minutes, but by the end I got a bit more relaxed. It's clear that, no matter what lane you're in, EAP will put you right in the center. This is fine for the middle lane(s), but in the right lane, most people move to the right side of the lane and in the left lane, most people stay on the left side of the lane. It might be useful if you could move to the left or right side of a lane using the left scroll wheel.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

verygooddog said:


> Picked up Blanche this morning. The problem with EAP and 'auto' wipers was the cameras. Here's the info from the Invoice:
> 
> 
> _Concern: Customer states His auto steer will not activate. Corrections: Camera - Forward Facing_
> ...


Congrats on the fix! It was quite fast!
Let's see how long it takes for Niko, I'm pretty sure there is also a camera issue with him.


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> Congrats on the fix! It was quite fast!
> Let's see how long it takes for Niko, I'm pretty sure there is also a camera issue with him.


It might have been fast because, as you said, the problem was not intermittent. Hopefully they'll locate the issues with Niko quickly as well. Good luck!


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Not happy with Tesla Sunnyvale...

After 4 days without any feedback (it was promised to have feedback on Thursday) and 3 calls and 1 unanswered text yesterday afternoon, I finally got my "Service Advisor" on the phone.

After putting me on hold for a couple minutes to check the status (?) just came back with a "well, the lateral cameras repeaters are OK, so next step is to check the frontal camera..."

Really, 4 days just for that? And why did they check the lateral cameras first? Are they even used for the autopilot at this point? Obviously the frontal camera should be the first thing to test, right?

Argh, sorry for the rant, just frustrated to get my 3 back home, and it seems it's still going to be several days


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Joaquin said:


> Really, 4 days just for that? And why did they check the lateral cameras first? Are they even used for the autopilot at this point? Obviously the frontal camera should be the first thing to test, right?


I can't blame you for the rant, this just doesn't sound right. It's unbelievable that they had Niko for 4 days over an EAP issue and they haven't checked the front camera yet??? Go rant some more....to the SC, or escalate...

As I said earlier, the SC in JAX got Blanche at 8:30 AM on a Monday and had checked out the lateral and front cameras and replaced the front camera by that afternoon. And I was able to pick her up on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Ok, finally got Niko back home this morning. 
From the Tesla invoice:

_"Inspected left side repeater camera and triple camera, no issues found. Replace left side_
_repeater and triple camera as proactive measure and re-check operation."_

So far autopilot is working normally, hopefully it will stay like that. I'm still suspicious of this being just "proactive" measure and not a properly diagnosed issue.

About the backup camera:

_"Performed rear view camera diagnosis as per recommendation._
_Upon completion of diagnosis, technician determined that data stream may be slow_
_intermittently. Known issue with Tesla Engineering Team, future over-the-air firmware_
_update will be released to address concern."_

I'm in 2018.18.13 6a8a06e now, but I still have seen some black frames.

About the charging port:

_"Confirmed customer's concern, recommend adjusting charge port. Upon completion, re-
test and verify proper charge port insertion fitment.

Corrections: Adjustment General Diagnosis
Adjusted charge port as per recommendation.
Upon completion, tested charge port insertion and verified proper fitment."_

Well, it's now a bit better, but not flush. I can live with it, thought.

BTW: I did not like the loaner S P85D. It feels sooo outdated compared with the 3...


----------



## verygooddog (Jan 29, 2018)

Glad to hear that Niko's service is complete and that so far everything seems OK
.


Joaquin said:


> So far autopilot is working normally, hopefully it will stay like that. I'm still suspicious of this being just "proactive" measure and not a properly diagnosed issue.


Since your EAP issue was intermittent, that might explain the 'proactive' measure. The problem may not have occurred while Niko was at the SC, so just replacing the triple camera may be exactly what was needed.


----------



## Digital man (Mar 21, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Of all of the things I wouldn't expect to show up at QC at factory, intermittent problems involving electronics hardware that behaves normally some of the time but occasionally glitches out at others (for example, the camera randomly blacking out) is what I _wouldn't_ expect to be caught.
> 
> That said, if these intermittent problems are affecting a meaningful percentage of owners (you're the first I've heard with these exact symptoms, but there might be others), they'll need to figure out why so that future owners don't have the same issue. But I can't see how they can catch issues in QC that might not be occurring then, only at random intervals later. It's not like they can drive every car around for weeks. In the mean time, all they can do is try to provide good quality service for whatever people are affected by the problems. Hopefully they will.


I hope "THEY" read & hear!


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

I never thought that the camera screen & auto pilot might be related, but???? Maybe they are. It is my wife's car, and she has mentioned a few times that the backup camera is not working, but she is afraid to try auto pilot and cruise control. I have used AP a few times, and am happy with its "somewhat limited" capabilities.

The last few times I tried to use AP, I had the grey symbols, but could not engage either AP or cruise control. I tried a two thumbs reset to no avail, so I called roadside. She wanted me to check valet mode by opening the glove box, and then tried two resets herself. Interestingly the sound did not go off the first time, and the second time it continued for a minute or two before finally going off. Then we gave it a road test. (It was about 2PM, and she didn't have anyone waiting, so she rode with me.) Nothing helped, so she said she was kicking it to engineering, and I should hear something within 48 hours.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Beagle said:


> I never thought that the camera screen & auto pilot might be related, but????


I don't think they are related, in the sense that by AP issues got fixed by replacing the FRONT cameras, and the backup camera still sometimes shows a black image. I think it's a known issue by Tesla and they may provide a fix in a new firmware.



Beagle said:


> The last few times I tried to use AP, I had the grey symbols, but could not engage either AP or cruise control.


Did you get any error message while trying to engage AP/cruise control? In my case, I did NOT have the grey sysmbols, so it's a bit different, and I got "Cruise not available" error message if I tried to use it.

BTW: no more AP issues so far after the fix. Enjoying AP life now. And it's wonderful


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Joaquin, 
No messages, no nothin'.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

Beagle said:


> Joaquin,
> No messages, no nothin'.


That's definitely different. Have been always like that since day 1? Did you ever got AP working?


----------



## DTurner (Jul 7, 2018)

I have the same issue as OP. No cameras appear to be working properly:
Black backup camera
No lanes or other cars displayed on screen
Does not adjust screen brightness or switch to night mode
No auto high beams
No speed limit display
And strangely the GPS is also not working, the car is constantly shown at my home even while I’m driving.
Issue has persisted for a week now. I have emailed the NA support 3 days ago and no response. Looks like I’ll have to call the service centre Monday.


----------



## Lvaka (Jul 20, 2018)

I got the cruise not available this morning for my local trip with no lanes displaying and it got back to normal once am done with my shopping. Am on 2018.28.2. should I report?


----------



## Lvaka (Jul 20, 2018)

Lvaka said:


> I got the cruise not available this morning for my local trip with no lanes displaying and it got back to normal once am done with my shopping. Am on 2018.28.2. should I report?


Just reported the same and the customer service rep says, the system might have felt it's not safe to to operate and it's in beta and nothing to do since it came back working. . Definitely didn't expect them to say it's normal. I was at least hoping they take the details to look into the logs or diagnose issues since it's beta.. anyways I will have to watch for it.


----------



## JoelRplatt (Aug 17, 2018)

Picked up my model 3 in Chicago 5 days ago .Very nice especially EAP .But wipers in auto mode turn on even though there is no rain and GPS would not show correct vehicle location ( off by about 2, blocks). Contacted service They sent out a mobile tech in 48 hours. He did software update. Wipers still go on erraticalGPS. GPS seems to be working but have not had time to truly test it Will contact service again.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

I had black-out backup camera issues since delivery. After the 4th software update, it finally seems to be fixed. Well, at least 9 days after the update to 36.2, I haven't got a black window when backing up. It was at least three times a week.


----------



## Ed Andrews (Sep 1, 2018)

My issues started this past weekend with a persistent on off warning about the charging port cover needing service. Yesterday all auto functions seem to have failed, auto pilot/cruse control/windshield wiper/headlights etc. Backup camera is black. Several hours on hold and with a Tech got me an appointment at the service center in TWO WEEKS? Are others experiencing this issue? Is this vehicle safe to drive? We did the obligatory reboot and power off to no avail! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Ed Andrews said:


> My issues started this past weekend with a persistent on off warning about the charging port cover needing service. Yesterday all auto functions seem to have failed, auto pilot/cruse control/windshield wiper/headlights etc. Backup camera is black. Several hours on hold and with a Tech got me an appointment at the service center in TWO WEEKS? Are others experiencing this issue? Is this vehicle safe to drive? We did the obligatory reboot and power off to no avail! Any advice would be appreciated.


This sounds like something that needs to be escalated before things get worse. I would use the "contact" options online, while logged in to your account, then select "ask a question" and click the box that says "escalate this concern for executive review." I wouldn't leave it at that however, I would call them back again (as painful as that may be) and express your safety concerns. Pictures and video clips are super helpful for rangers and techs as sometimes those errors are tough to reproduce.

On the other side of the coin, I suppose if they scheduled this for 2 weeks out, they're not too concerned about this getting worse for you. I suppose in a way that is encouraging.

When you did you reset, did you hold both scroll wheels _and the brake_ completely until the T appears on the screen? I was informed this is the way that we need to be resetting our cars.

Keep us posted! Hope your issue gets remedied quickly and to your satisfaction!


----------



## Ed Andrews (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes held in the buttons and brake until the T reappeared. I’ll try your recommendation and see where it gets me.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

you need to call into tesla, insist that they pull the logs and be a bit assertive about the getting you in for service ASAP!


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't forget to report back once you have a resolution.


----------



## Ed Andrews (Sep 1, 2018)

So she’s heading into the SC Monday the 22nd. Will report back what they come up with. Ive also had persistent issues with errors relating to the charging port cover. The person I spoke to on the phone seemed to think this was the ultimate cause of thee problems but that remains to be seen. Will advise!


----------

